# Installare qualcosa con gli ovarlay

## mrfabiolo

Scusate... mi sa che sono io impedito. E' che non gli ho mai usati. Ho sempre fatto con emerge.

Per prima cosa ho installato layman :

```
emerge --ask app-portage/layman
```

Poi ho dato:

```
# layman -L

 * Fetching remote list,...

 * Remote list already up to date: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml

 * Last-modified: Thu, 20 Feb 2014 19:20:03 GMT

 * Fetch Ok

 * Program "/usr/bin/hg" not found

 * File /usr/bin/hg seems to be missing! Overlay type "mercurial" not supported. Did you emerge dev-vcs/mercurial?

 * Program "/usr/bin/svn" not found

 * File /usr/bin/svn seems to be missing! Overlay type "svn" not supported. Did you emerge dev-vcs/subversion?

 * Program "/usr/bin/bzr" not found

 * File /usr/bin/bzr seems to be missing! Overlay type "bzr" not supported. Did you emerge dev-vcs/bzr?

 * a3li                      [Git       ] (git://github.com/a3li/a3li-overla...)

 * abnorm                    [Git       ] (git://github.com/faust/portage.git  )

 * activehome                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/activehome.g...)

 * ago                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/ago.git, http...)

 * aidecoe                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/aidecoe/aidecoe-...)

 * akoya                     [Mercurial ] (https://hg.poildetroll.net/hg/gen...)

 * alatar-lay                [Subversion] (http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/rep...)

 * alba-overlay              [Git       ] (git://github.com/a1batross/alba-o...)

 * alexcepoi                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/alexcepoi.gi...)

 * alexxy                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/alexxy.git, h...)

 * alice                     [Subversion] (http://alice-gentoo.googlecode.co...)

 * aluco                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/aluco.git, h...)

 * amielke-overlay           [Git       ] (git://github.com/amielke/amielke-...)

 * anarchy                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/anarchy, http...)

 * anaximander               [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/anaximander....)

 * and3k-sunrise             [Mercurial ] (http://bitbucket.org/and3k/and3k-...)

 * anderse                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/andersevenrud/an...)

 * andy                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/andy.git, ht...)

 * angelos                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/angelos.git, ...)

 * anyc                      [Git       ] (git://github.com/anyc/anyc-overla...)

 * arax-overlay              [Git       ] (git://github.com/arax-os/overlay....)

 * arc                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/arc.git, htt...)

 * arces                     [Git       ] (http://support.arces.net/public/g...)

 * arcon                     [Mercurial ] (https://arcon.googlecode.com/hg/    )

 * Armageddon                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/Armageddon.g...)

 * armagetron                [Subversion] (https://armagetronad.svn.sourcefo...)

 * aross                     [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/aross )

 * arx-libertatis            [Git       ] (git://github.com/arx/ArxGentoo.gi...)

 * AstroFloyd                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/AstroFloyd.g...)

 * asux                      [Git       ] (git://github.com/asux/asux-overla...)

 * axs                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/axs.git, http...)

 * AzP                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/AzP.git, htt...)

 * bangert                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/bangert/ebuilds     )

 * bar-overlay               [Git       ] (git://github.com/tokiclover/bar-o...)

 * barnowl                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/wthrowe/barnowl-...)

 * barzog-overlay            [Subversion] (http://barzog-gentoo-overlay.goog...)

 * bazaar                    [Bzr       ] (lp:bzr-gentoo-overlay               )

 * belak                     [Mercurial ] (https://bitbucket.org/belak/belak...)

 * benf                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/benf.git, ht...)

 * berkano                   [Subversion] (http://svn.liveforge.org/berkano/...)

 * betagarden                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/betagarden.g...)

 * betelgeuse                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/betelgeuse.gi...)

 * bibletime                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/bibletime.gi...)

 * bicatali                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/bicatali, htt...)

 * bircoph                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/bircoph.git,...)

 * bitcoin                   [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/bitcoin/gento...)

 * bleeding-edge             [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/jasiu/bleedin...)

 * blueicefield              [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/blueicefield...)

 * blueness                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/blueness, htt...)

 * booboo                    [Git       ] (https://github.com/l29ah/booboo.git )

 * bumblebee                 [Git       ] (git://github.com/Bumblebee-Projec...)

 * c1pher                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/c1pher.git, h...)

 * caio                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/caio.git, ht...)

 * calculate                 [Git       ] (git://git.calculate.ru/calculate/...)

 * cell                      [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/cell )

 * centerim                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/transacid/Center...)

 * chromiumos                [Git       ] (http://git.chromium.org/chromiumo...)

 * chtekk-apps               [Subversion] (svn://projects.longitekk.com/proj...)

 * chutzpah                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/chutzpah, htt...)

 * cj-overlay                [Mercurial ] (https://cj-overlay.googlecode.com...)

 * clickbeetle_tools         [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/clickbeetle_...)

 * crg                       [Rsync     ] (rsync://rsync.cregion.ru/crg-overlay)

 * crossdev                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/alphallc/crossdev  )

 * d                         [Subversion] (http://subversion.assembla.com/sv...)

 * dagger                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/dagger, http:...)

 * daks                      [Mercurial ] (https://code.google.com/p/daks-ov...)

 * damex-overlay             [Git       ] (git://github.com/damex/damex-over...)

 * darkside                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/darkside.git,...)

 * dauleet                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/yermandu/dauleet...)

 * dawan                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/dawan.git, h...)

 * dberkholz                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/dberkholz, ht...)

 * deathwing00               [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/deathwing00         )

 * dertobi123                [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/dertobi123          )

 * desktop-effects           [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/desktop-effe...)

 * dev-zero                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/dev-zero, htt...)

 * dfreise                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/dfreise.git,...)

 * dilfridge                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/dilfridge.git...)

 * dirtyepic                 [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/dirtyepic           )

 * displacer                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/displacer.gi...)

 * dlan                      [Git       ] (git://github.com/dlanx/dlan-overl...)

 * dMaggot                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/dMaggot.git,...)

 * dmol                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/dmol.git, ht...)

 * docd                      [Git       ] (git://github.com/Docd-org/docd-ge...)

 * docker                    [Git       ] (git://github.com/tianon/docker-ov...)

 * dotnet                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/dotnet.git, ...)

 * dottout                   [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/dottout.git        )

 * drevilt                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/drevilt.git,...)

 * drizzt-overlay            [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/drizzt/             )

 * dswm                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/dswm.git, ht...)

 * DuPol                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/DuPol.git, h...)

 * dustin                    [Mercurial ] (https://bitbucket.org/AdmiralNemo...)

 * dwfreed                   [Git       ] (https://bitbucket.org/dwfreed/dwf...)

 * eatnumber1                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/eatnumber1.g...)

 * edwtjo-ebuilds            [Git       ] (git://github.com/edwtjo/ebuilds.git )

 * efika                     [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/efika)

 * eigenlay                  [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/eigennet/eige...)

 * elementary                [Git       ] (git://github.com/pimvullers/eleme...)

 * emacs                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/emacs.git, h...)

 * embedded-cross            [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/embedded-cro...)

 * emery                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/emery.git, h...)

 * enlightenment             [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/vapier/enlightenment)

 * ephemeral                 [Git       ] (git://github.com/joshuar/ephemera...)

 * erikmack                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/erikmack/gentoo-...)

 * eroen                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/eroen.git, h...)

 * espenaf                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/espenaf/espenaf-...)

 * eva                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/eva.git, http...)

 * ext-devlibs               [Subversion] (svn://sidvind.com/overlays/ext-de...)

 * eyolfson                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/eyolfson/overlay...)

 * ezod                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/ezod.git, ht...)

 * falco                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/falco, http:/...)

 * ferringb                  [Bzr       ] (http://pkgcore.org/~ferringb/bzr/...)

 * fidonet                   [Rsync     ] (rsync://fidonet.overlay.junc.org/...)

 * finnish                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/finnish/trunk      )

 * FireBurn                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/FireBurn/Overlay...)

 * flameeyes-overlay         [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/flameeyes.git...)

 * flavour                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/wimmuskee/flavou...)

 * floppym                   [Mercurial ] (http://bitbucket.org/floppym/flop...)

 * flora                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/funtoo/flora.git...)

 * flow                      [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/flow-s-ebuild...)

 * fm-overlay                [Git       ] (https://github.com/BlueDragonX/fm...)

 * foo-overlay               [Git       ] (git://github.com/slashbeast/foo-o...)

 * fordfrog                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/fordfrog.git,...)

 * frdd                      [Mercurial ] (https://bitbucket.org/firedead/fr...)

 * freeswitch                [Git       ] (git://github.com/alphallc/freeswitch)

 * freevo                    [Subversion] (svn://svn.freevo.org/freevo/portage/)

 * funroll-loops             [Git       ] (git://git.funroll-loops.de/portag...)

 * funtoo-overlay            [Git       ] (git://github.com/funtoo/funtoo-ov...)

 * furikake                  [Git       ] (https://github.com/antoligy/furik...)

 * fw-overlay                [Git       ] (git://github.com/FeiWongReed/fw-o...)

 * gamerlay                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/gamerlay.git...)

 * games                     [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/games)

 * gbin                      [Git       ] (git://github.com/gbin/gbin-overla...)

 * gcc-porting               [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/gcc-porting        )

 * gechi                     [Subversion] (https://gechi-overlay.svn.sourcef...)

 * genstef                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/genstef             )

 * gentoo-arm                [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/gentoo-arm-ov...)

 * gentoo-bsd                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/gentoo-bsd.g...)

 * gentoo-china              [Subversion] (http://gentoo-china-overlay.googl...)

 * gentoo-el                 [Git       ] (git://github.com/gentoo-el/overla...)

 * gentoo-guis               [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/gentoo-guis....)

 * gentoo-openbsd            [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/gentoo-openb...)

 * gentoo-quebec             [Subversion] (https://gentoo-quebec.org/svn/gen...)

 * gentoo-taiwan             [Subversion] (http://gentoo-taiwan.googlecode.c...)

 * gentoo-zh                 [Git       ] (git://github.com/microcai/gentoo-...)

 * gentoojp                  [Git       ] (git://git.gentoo.gr.jp/ebuilds/ge...)

 * gentosh-ac100             [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/gentosh-ac100...)

 * gitlab                    [Git       ] (https://gitlab.awesome-it.de/over...)

 * gmt                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/gmt.git        )

 * gnome                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/gnome.git, h...)

 * gnome-live                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/gnome-live.g...)

 * gnome-next                [Git       ] (https://github.com/Heather/gentoo...)

 * gnustep                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/gnustep/overlay    )

 * godin                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/Godin/gentoo-ove...)

 * GoGooOS                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/dudochkin-victor...)

 * gpe                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/gpe.git, htt...)

 * graaff                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/graaff.git, h...)

 * graveyard                 [Git       ] (git://github.com/gentoo/graveyard...)

 * hacking-gentoo            [Rsync     ] (rsync://rsync.mad-hacking.net/hac...)

 * halcy0n                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/halcy0n.git, ...)

 * hanno                     [Subversion] (https://svn.hboeck.de/overlay/      )

 * hardened-development      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/hardened-dev...)

 * haskell                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/gentoo-haskell/g...)

 * hasufell                  [Git       ] (https://bitbucket.org/hasufell/ha...)

 * hawking                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/hawking, http...)

 * heather                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/Heather/gentoo-h...)

 * heroxbd                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/heroxbd.git, ...)

 * humble                    [Git       ] (git://github.com/pashazz/humble-o...)

 * ibormuth                  [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/gentoo-overlay-i...)

 * iElectric                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/iElectric.gi...)

 * ikelos                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/ikelos.git, h...)

 * improvise                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/improvise.gi...)

 * init6                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/init6/init_6.git...)

 * initng                    [Subversion] (https://svn.initng.org/portage/ge...)

 * interactive-fiction       [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/gentoo-interacti...)

 * iwlwifi                   [Subversion] (http://opensvn.csie.org/rmh3093/i...)

 * ixit                      [Git       ] (git://github.com/okias/ixit.git, ...)

 * jaervosz                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/jaervosz/portage...)

 * jamesbroadhead            [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/jamesbroadhe...)

 * jauhien                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/jauhien/jauhien-...)

 * java                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/java.git, ht...)

 * je_fro                    [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/je_fro)

 * jensp                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/jensp.git, h...)

 * jmbsvicetto               [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/jmbsvicetto.g...)

 * jmesmon                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/jmesmon/overlay.git)

 * johu                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/johu.git, htt...)

 * jokey                     [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/jokey/trunk         )

 * jranvier                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/jranvier.git...)

 * jtriley                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/jtriley.git,...)

 * jxh                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/jxh.git, htt...)

 * jyujin                    [Git       ] (git://git.becquerel.org/portage-o...)

 * kaa                       [Subversion] (http://www.kaa.org.ua/gentoo        )

 * kde                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/kde.git, htt...)

 * kde-sunset                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/kde-sunset.g...)

 * kerberos                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/kerberos.git...)

 * keruspe                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/keruspe.git,...)

 * klondike                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/klondike.git...)

 * kolab                     [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/kolab/overlay      )

 * kork                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/kork.git, ht...)

 * kormoc                    [Git       ] (git://github.com/kormoc/Ebuilds.g...)

 * krontage                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/undying/krontage...)

 * kvm                       [Git       ] (git://github.com/dang/kvm.git       )

 * last-hope                 [Git       ] (git://github.com/ercpe/lh-overlay...)

 * laurentb                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/laurentb/gentoo-...)

 * lcd-filtering             [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/lcd-filtering...)

 * leio                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/leio.git, htt...)

 * lila-theme                [Subversion] (http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/rep...)

 * liquidx                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/liquidx             )

 * lisp                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/lisp.git, ht...)

 * logan                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/logan.git, h...)

 * loki_val                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/loki_val, htt...)

 * loongson                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/loongson.git...)

 * lootr                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/lootr.git, h...)

 * lordvan                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/lordvan.git, ...)

 * lorelei                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/bignaux/lorelei-...)

 * ltsp                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/ltsp.git, ht...)

 * lu_zero                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/lu_zero             )

 * lua                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/lua.git, htt...)

 * luke-jr                   [Subversion] (svn://svn.dashjr.org/luke-portage...)

 * luman                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/luman.git, h...)

 * lxde                      [Mercurial ] (http://bitbucket.org/yngwin/lxde-...)

 * m68k                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/m68k.git       )

 * maekke                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/maekke.git, h...)

 * maggu2810-overlay         [Git       ] (git://github.com/maggu2810/maggu2...)

 * maksbotan                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/maksbotan.git...)

 * mamona                    [Git       ] (http://rsalveti.net/git/projects/...)

 * marineam-xen              [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/marineam/xen        )

 * mate                      [Git       ] (git://github.com/Sabayon/mate-ove...)

 * matsuu                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/matsuu.git, h...)

 * mcenroe                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/mcenroe.git,...)

 * menelkir                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/menelkir.git...)

 * mgorny                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/mgorny.git, h...)

 * mhammill                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/mhammill.git...)

 * miramir                   [Git       ] (https://github.com/miramir/mirami...)

 * mistafunk                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/mistafunk.gi...)

 * moonrise                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/Barthalion/moonr...)

 * moult                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/moult.git, ht...)

 * mozilla                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/mozilla.git    )

 * mpd                       [Git       ] (git://git.musicpd.org/master/mpd-...)

 * mrpouet                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/mrpouet.git, ...)

 * mrueg                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/mrueg.git, h...)

 * mschiff                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/mschiff.git, ...)

 * multilib                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/sjnewbury/multil...)

 * multilib-portage          [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/multilib-por...)

 * multimedia                [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/gentoo-multim...)

 * mv                        [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/mv.git, http...)

 * mva                       [Git       ] (git://github.com/msva/mva-overlay   )

 * mysql                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/mysql.git, h...)

 * n4g                       [Git       ] (git://git.disconnected-by-peer.at...)

 * n4g-experimental          [Git       ] (git://git.disconnected-by-peer.at...)

 * n8x0                      [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/handheld-gent...)

 * n900                      [Git       ] (git://git.dashjr.org/var/scmroot/...)

 * nashedelo                 [Mercurial ] (https://bitbucket.org/angry_elf/n...)

 * nbigaouette               [Git       ] (git://github.com/nbigaouette/ebui...)

 * nektoo                    [Mercurial ] (https://bitbucket.org/neko259/nek...)

 * nelchael                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/nelchael.git,...)

 * neurogeek                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/neurogeek.git...)

 * neuvoo                    [Git       ] (git://github.com/Neuvoo/overlay.git )

 * nico                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/nico.git, ht...)

 * nikai                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/nikai.git, h...)

 * nirbheek                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/nirbheek.git,...)

 * nixphoeni                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/nixphoeni.git...)

 * njw                       [Git       ] (http://git.njw.me.uk/njw-gentoo-l...)

 * noiselabs                 [Git       ] (git://github.com/noiselabs/overla...)

 * nuteater                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/nuteater/nuteate...)

 * nx                        [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/nx/testing         )

 * nx-stormdata              [Git       ] (git://git.stormdata.ru/nx/          )

 * nxtoo-overlay             [Mercurial ] (http://hg.nxtoo.org/hg/nxtoo/nxto...)

 * o11c                      [Git       ] (git://github.com/o11c/ebuilds.git...)

 * octave                    [Git       ] (git://github.com/rafaelmartins/oc...)

 * ohnobinki                 [Mercurial ] (http://ohnopublishing.net/hg/ohno...)

 * okupy                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/tampakrap/okupy-...)

 * oomidi                    [Git       ] (git://github.com/mekanix/oomidi-o...)

 * openmoko                  [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/embedded/openmoko  )

 * openoffice-geki           [Subversion] (http://gekis-playground.googlecod...)

 * openrc                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/uberlord        )

 * oss-overlay               [Mercurial ] (http://hg.atheme.org/users/majeru...)

 * OSSDL                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/wmark/ossdl-over...)

 * otih                      [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/otih-overlay.git   )

 * owncloud-client           [Git       ] (git://github.com/Weuxel/portage-o...)

 * paddymac                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/PaddyMac/overlay...)

 * palmer                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/palmer.git, ...)

 * pandaboard                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/pandaboard.git )

 * paragon                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/paragon.git,...)

 * pchrist                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/pchrist.git, ...)

 * pcsx2                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/eatnumber1/pcsx2...)

 * pd-overlay                [Subversion] (https://pd-overlay.svn.sourceforg...)

 * pda                       [Git       ] (git://vcs.gentoo.ru/gentoo-pda      )

 * pentoo                    [Subversion] (https://pentoo.googlecode.com/svn...)

 * perl-experimental         [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/perl-overlay...)

 * perl-experimental-snapshots   ###

 *                           [Git       ] (git://github.com/gentoo-perl/perl...)

 * perl6                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/Heather/gentoo-p...)

 * php                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/php.git, htt...)

 * phunehehe                 [Git       ] (git://github.com/phunehehe/gentoo...)

 * pica-pica                 [Git       ] (https://github.com/antonsviridenk...)

 * piczu                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/piczu.git, h...)

 * pigfoot                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/pigfoot.git,...)

 * pinkbyte                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/Pinkbyte/pinkbyt...)

 * pioto-overlay             [Git       ] (git://git.pioto.org/pioto-overlay...)

 * plab                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/plab.git, ht...)

 * plan9                     [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/anant/plan9         )

 * poly-c                    [Rsync     ] (rsync://gentoofan.no-ip.org/poly-c  )

 * portage-backup            [Git       ] (git://github.com/lnagel/portage-b...)

 * postgresql-experimental   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/postgresql/exper...)

 * postgresql-testing        [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/postgresql/testing )

 * powerman                  [Mercurial ] (https://powerman-overlay.googleco...)

 * powerpc                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/powerpc            )

 * printer-drivers           [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/printer-driv...)

 * pro-audio                 [Subversion] (svn://svn.tuxfamily.org/svnroot/p...)

 * progress                  [Subversion] (http://gentoo-progress.googlecode...)

 * prometheanfire            [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/prometheanfir...)

 * pross                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/pross.git, h...)

 * psix                      [Git       ] (git://github.com/zabuldon/psix-ov...)

 * purak                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/purak.git, h...)

 * pure-funtoo               [Git       ] (git://git.goodpoint.de/pure-funto...)

 * qemu-init                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/kvm-tools.gi...)

 * qiaomuf                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/qiaomuf.git, ...)

 * qt                        [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/qt.git, http...)

 * quantumsummers            [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/quantumsummer...)

 * quarks                    [Git       ] (git://www.startux.de/quarks.git, ...)

 * r3pek                     [Git       ] (https://bitbucket.org/r3pek/gento...)

 * rafaelmartins             [Mercurial ] (http://hg.rafaelmartins.eng.br/ge...)

 * raiagent                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/leycec/raiagent.git)

 * rainyday                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/iegor/rainyday.git )

 * ramereth                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/ramereth/rameret...)

 * raw                       [Subversion] (http://raw.googlecode.com/svn/trunk )

 * rbu                       [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/rbu/overlay         )

 * rebutia                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/rebutia.git,...)

 * regen2-overlay            [Git       ] (git://github.com/regen2/regen2-ov...)

 * regina-gentoo             [Git       ] (git://github.com/WPettersson/regi...)

 * remi                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/remi.git, htt...)

 * rich0                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/rich0/rich0-over...)

 * rion                      [Mercurial ] (http://rion-overlay.googlecode.co...)

 * robbat2                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/robbat2.git, ...)

 * ROKO__                    [Git       ] (git://github.com/sandikata/ROKO__...)

 * roslin                    [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/roslin/roslin...)

 * rostov                    [Subversion] (http://svn.os-rostov.ru/repos/ove...)

 * roverlay                  [Rsync     ] (rsync://roverlay.dev.gentoo.org/r...)

 * rox                       [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/rox/trunk/overlay/ )

 * rubenqba                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/rubenqba.git...)

 * ruby                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/ruby-overlay...)

 * rust                      [Git       ] (git://github.com/Heather/gentoo-r...)

 * rwald                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/rwald.git, h...)

 * s3d                       [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/s3d-gentoo/s3...)

 * sabayon                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/Sabayon/for-gent...)

 * sabayon-distro            [Git       ] (git://github.com/Sabayon/sabayon-...)

 * sabotageandi              [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/sabotageandi...)

 * sage-on-gentoo            [Git       ] (git://github.com/cschwan/sage-on-...)

 * sardemff7                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/sardemff7.gi...)

 * saske                     [Subversion] (http://alice-gentoo.googlecode.co...)

 * sattvik                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/sattvik.git,...)

 * scarabeus                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/scarabeus.git...)

 * science                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/sci.git, htt...)

 * scrill                    [Git       ] (git://github.com/scrill/scrill-ov...)

 * sebasmagri                [Git       ] (git://github.com/sebasmagri/porta...)

 * secondlife                [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/matsuu/secondlife/  )

 * seden                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/seden.git, h...)

 * seeds                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/vonavi/seeds.git   )

 * seemant                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/seemant             )

 * sekh                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/sekh.git, ht...)

 * sekyfsr                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/npinto/sekyfsr-g...)

 * sera                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/sera.git, htt...)

 * serkan-overlay            [Bzr       ] (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~serk...)

 * sigrok                    [Git       ] (git://github.com/jmesmon/sigrok-o...)

 * silmano                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/silmano.git,...)

 * sipx                      [Subversion] (http://scm.calivia.com/svn/sipx/g...)

 * slyfox                    [Git       ] (http://repo.or.cz/r/slyfox-gentoo...)

 * smithdanea                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/smithdanea.g...)

 * sochotnicky               [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/sochotnicky.g...)

 * soehest                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/soehest/gentoo.g...)

 * soor-overlay              [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/gentoo-soor-over...)

 * spiderlay                 [Git       ] (git://spheniscida.de/spiderlay.git  )

 * sping                     [Git       ] (git://git.goodpoint.de/overlay-sp...)

 * squeezebox                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/squeezebox.g...)

 * srcshelton                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/srcshelton.g...)

 * steam                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/anyc/steam-overl...)

 * steev                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/steev.git, ht...)

 * stormfront                [Subversion] (http://stormfront.googlecode.com/...)

 * strohel                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/strohel/strohel-...)

 * stuff                     [Git       ] (https://github.com/megabaks/stuff...)

 * stuge                     [Git       ] (git://git.stuge.se/stuge-overlay.git)

 * subforge                  [Mercurial ] (http://hg.subforge.org/subforge     )

 * sublime-text              [Git       ] (git://github.com/DamnWidget/subli...)

 * subtle-overlay            [Git       ] (git://github.com/damex/subtle-ove...)

 * sugar                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/sugar.git      )

 * suka                      [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/suka  )

 * sunrise                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/sunrise-revi...)

 * swegener                  [Rsync     ] (rsync://rsync.gentoo.stealer.net/...)

 * synnefo                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/psomas/synnefo-o...)

 * systemd                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/systemd.git,...)

 * systemd-love              [Git       ] (git://github.com/Sabayon/systemd-...)

 * tante                     [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/tante_overlay...)

 * tarantool                 [Git       ] (git://github.com/rtsisyk/tarantoo...)

 * tbc                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/tbc.git, htt...)

 * tcl-8.6                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/mescalinum/tcl-8.6  )

 * tcl-multislot             [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/mescalinum/tcl-mu...)

 * tegra                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/tegra.git      )

 * THE                       [Git       ] (git://zen-sources.org/zen/THE.git   )

 * thousand-parsec           [Git       ] (git://git.thousandparsec.net/git/...)

 * tjy1965                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/tjy1965.git,...)

 * tmacedo                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/tmacedo/portage.git)

 * tocaro                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/tocaro.git, ...)

 * TomWij                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/TomWij.git, h...)

 * toolchain                 [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/toolchain          )

 * trapni                    [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/trapni/overlay      )

 * trash                     [Git       ] (https://github.com/batekman/trash...)

 * trauma                    [Subversion] (http://svn.digital-trauma.de/gent...)

 * triquetra                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/triquetra.gi...)

 * tryton                    [Mercurial ] (http://www.tryton.org/hg/tryton-o...)

 * turbogears2               [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/turbogears2....)

 * twitch153                 [Git       ] (git://github.com/twitch153/ebuild...)

 * ub0rlay                   [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/ub0rlay.git        )

 * ubuntu                    [Subversion] (http://ubuntu-overlay.googlecode....)

 * udev                      [Git       ] (https://bitbucket.org/braindamage...)

 * ultrabug                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/ultrabug.git,...)

 * underlay                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/underlay.git...)

 * unity-gentoo              [Git       ] (git://github.com/shiznix/unity-ge...)

 * usr-gentoo                [Git       ] (https://bitbucket.org/mgorny/usr-...)

 * v-fox                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/v-fox/gentoo_ove...)

 * vaca                      [Git       ] (git://github.com/hashashin/gentoo...)

 * vala                      [Git       ] (https://code.google.com/p/vala-ov...)

 * vdr-devel                 [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/vdr/vdr-devel      )

 * vdr-testing               [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/vdr/testing        )

 * venidera                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/venidera.git...)

 * verlihub                  [Git       ] (git://verlihub.git.sourceforge.ne...)

 * vincent                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/vincent.git, ...)

 * viprea-overlay            [Git       ] (git://github.com/viprea/viprea-ov...)

 * virtualization            [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/virtualizati...)

 * vmalov                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/vmalov.git, ...)

 * vmware                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/vmware.git, ...)

 * voip                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/voip.git, ht...)

 * voyageur                  [Subversion] (https://cafarelli.fr/svn/voyageur...)

 * vps                       [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/vps  )

 * wacfg                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/nutztherookie/wa...)

 * wagnerflo                 [Mercurial ] (https://bitbucket.org/wagnerflo/p...)

 * wavilen                   [Mercurial ] (https://wavilen.googlecode.com/hg/  )

 * wbrana                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/wbrana.git, ...)

 * wdzierzan                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/wdzierzan.gi...)

 * webapps-experimental      [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/webapps/experime...)

 * wine-diablo3              [Git       ] (git://github.com/simcop2387/wine-...)

 * wirelay                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/wired/wirelay.git  )

 * wish                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/wish.git, ht...)

 * wnx                       [Git       ] (git://wnx.wisegears.com/portage/o...)

 * wolf31o2                  [Git       ] (git://git.wolf31o2.org/overlays/w...)

 * write2David               [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/write2David....)

 * wrobel                    [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/wrobel/stable       )

 * wschlich                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/wschlich, htt...)

 * wtk                       [Git       ] (git://tremily.us/wtk-overlay.git,...)

 * wuodan                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/wuodan.git, ...)

 * x11                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/x11, http://...)

 * xarthisius                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/xarthisius.gi...)

 * xen                       [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/xen/overlay        )

 * xfce-dev                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/xfce.git, ht...)

 * xgr                       [Git       ] (git://github.com/dgoncharov/xgr.git )

 * xhub                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/xhub.git, ht...)

 * xmms-zombie               [Git       ] (git://git.goodpoint.de/overlay-xm...)

 * xmw                       [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/xmw.git, http...)

 * xtreemfs                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/xtreemfs-gentoo/...)

 * xwing                     [Rsync     ] (rsync://gentoo.xwing.info/xwing-o...)

 * yac                       [Git       ] (git://github.com/yaccz/gentoo-ove...)

 * yarik-overlay             [Subversion] (http://yarik-overlay.googlecode.c...)

 * yngwin                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/yngwin.git, h...)

 * yoreek                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/yoreek.git, ...)

 * yporti                    [Git       ] (git://github.com/yporti/overlay.g...)

 * zlogene                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/zlogene.git, ...)

 * zugaina                   [Rsync     ] (rsync://gentoo.zugaina.org/zugain...)

 * zx2c4                     [Git       ] (http://git.zx2c4.com/portage, ssh...)
```

Non so se l'output vada bene

Poi volevo installare super tux. Ma in realtà fa uguale con qualsiasi overlay:

```
# layman -a supertux

 * Adding overlay,...

 * Warning: an installed db file was not found at: ['/var/lib/layman/installed.xml']

 * Exception: Overlay "supertux" does not exist.

 * CLI: Errors occurred processing action add

 * Exception: Overlay "supertux" does not exist.

```

Fa così con tutti. Cosa devo fare per sistemare?

----------

## loxdegio

Allora, penso che stai partendo dalle considerazioni sbagliate   :Laughing: 

```
layman -a
```

non installa nessun pacchetto, bensì aggiunge un overlay. Per installare un pacchetto anche da overlay usi normalmente emerge come per installare un pacchetto dal classico albero di portage.

Infatti come puoi vedere da un estratto del tuo output:

```
[...]

 * stuff                     [Git       ] (https://github.com/megabaks/stuff...)

 * stuge                     [Git       ] (git://git.stuge.se/stuge-overlay.git)

 * subforge                  [Mercurial ] (http://hg.subforge.org/subforge     )

 * sublime-text              [Git       ] (git://github.com/DamnWidget/subli...)

 * subtle-overlay            [Git       ] (git://github.com/damex/subtle-ove...)

 * sugar                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/sugar.git      )

 * suka                      [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/suka  )

 * sunrise                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/sunrise-revi...)

 * swegener                  [Rsync     ] (rsync://rsync.gentoo.stealer.net/...)

 * synnefo                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/psomas/synnefo-o...)

 * systemd                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/user/systemd.git,...)

 * systemd-love              [Git       ] (git://github.com/Sabayon/systemd-...)

 * tante                     [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/tante_overlay...) 

[...]
```

l'overlay supertux non esiste. Da lì deriva l'errore che lamenti

----------

## cloc3

dalla lettura della lista, sembra che supertux non sia un overlay.

gli overlay sono branche aggiuntive dell'albero di portage, ovvero insiemi di pacchetti.

al contrario, osservo che games-arcade/supertux è un singolo pacchetto incluso nell'albero di portage ufficiale. Può essere installato direttamente con emerge.

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

completare l'installazione di layman secondo il wiki (forse hai saltato la configurazione del make.conf ? )  --> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Layman

oltre alla ricerca all'interno di portage , puoi utilizzare anche il web http://gpo.zugaina.org/Overlays

supertux è un gioco , quindi corrisponde ad un ebuild (non un overlay) che è disponibile in vari overlay e varie versioni (vecchie e nuove)

http://gpo.zugaina.org/games-arcade/supertux

considera gli overlay come dei repository di terze parti ...

PS : alcuni overlay potrebberol richiedere 

dev-vcs/git

o

dev-cvs/subversion

o altri "dev-vcs" 

dipende dal tipo di repository ... è indicato nell'elenco che tipo di cvs utilizza

Esempio :

 *Quote:*   

> * vdr-testing               [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/vdr/testing
> 
>  * vdr-xine                  [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/vdr/vdr-xine-overlay
> 
>  * verlihub                  [Git       ] (git://verlihub.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/verlihub/overlay
> ...

 

----------

